# Video/Mediathek: Landesschau B-W; Sandra Klingert - leidenschaftliche Anglerin



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2017)

Redaktionell

*Video/Mediathek: Landesschau Baden-Württemberg; Sandra Klingert - leidenschaftliche Anglerin​*


> Landesschau Baden-Württemberg
> Sandra Klingert - leidenschaftliche Anglerin
> 
> 25.8.2017 | 18.45 Uhr | 2:53 min
> ...


Warum das schon in der Mediathek erreichbar ist, wenn es erst am 25. gesendet werden soll??

Keine Ahnung.

Aber auf jeden Fall sehenswert!

Sandra Klingert, Mitglied im Gesamtvorstand des AVK (Anglerverein Karlsruhe, http://www.anglerverein-karlsruhe.de/AVK/Team/), zuständig für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, kommt mit einem sehenswerten Beitrag in der Abendschau in Baden-Württemberg.

Über den AVK haben wir auch bereits mehrmals berichtet:
Angelverein Karlsruhe wählt neuen Präsi

Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg

Und hier gehts zum Video in der Mediathek:



http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=7d49d860-7ddf-11e7-9046-005056a12b4c

Viel Spaß beim schauen!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Landesschau B-W; Sandra Klingert - leidenschaftliche Anglerin*

Muss das einfach mal loben, wie toll Sandra Klingert hier das Angeln dargestellt hat ..

Nicht das übliche "Schützer/Verbands/Naturschutz/nur zur Verwertung-Geseiere", sondern klar den Wert des praktischen Angelns zum runterkommen, das Erlebnis Angeln, das Kraft-Tanken etc. - man hat definitiv die "Leidenschaft  Angeln" gemerkt, um die es im Titel auch ging.

GANZ hervorragend gemacht und dargestellt und absolut sympathisch rübergekommen.

DANKE, Sandra Klingert!


----------



## Thomas. (23. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Landesschau B-W; Sandra Klingert - leidenschaftliche Anglerin*

Sehr sympathisch , 
eine Anglerin die angenehm unauffällig auffällt, 
mal keine rosa Anni oder kreischende Babsi, 
und hübsch ist sie auch noch.


----------



## Dachfeger (23. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Landesschau B-W; Sandra Klingert - leidenschaftliche Anglerin*

War sehr angenehm anzuschauen. Sehr sympatisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Landesschau B-W; Sandra Klingert - leidenschaftliche Anglerin*



Thomas. schrieb:


> und hübsch ist sie auch noch.


und vergeben ;-)


----------



## oldhesse (25. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Landesschau B-W; Sandra Klingert - leidenschaftliche Anglerin*

Naja, zu den Vorrednern. Um sich aus der Masse hervorzuheben muss man nun mal anders auftreten. Ne Frau die angelt ist ja schon mal was, wenn dann die Rute noch durchgehend pink ist kommt bleibt das natürlich insbesondere "hängen". Da steckt ja nicht nur Kalkül dahinter, sondern auch viel Arbeit um von und mit dem Angeln leben zu können. Ist halt geschäftlich aufgezogen. Hier in diesem Video spricht und tritt halt jemand für sein Hobby auf ohne dabei ein monetäres Ziel zu verfolgen.

 Beides hat seine Daseinsberechtigung. Muss jeder selbst wissen was man lieber unterstützt. Das Sponsoring und das Geschäftsmodell oder das Hobby....und dazwischen gibt es sicher genügend Grauzonen wo alles miteinander verschwimmt. Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind: wer es kann kauft auch durchaus aus Überzeugung Produkte des selben Logos - nicht nur beim Hobby Angeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Landesschau B-W; Sandra Klingert - leidenschaftliche Anglerin*



oldhesse schrieb:


> . Muss jeder selbst wissen was man lieber unterstützt.


Persönlich wie redaktionell:
Aus Überzeugung beides..


----------



## oldhesse (25. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Landesschau B-W; Sandra Klingert - leidenschaftliche Anglerin*

Schon klar


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Landesschau B-W; Sandra Klingert - leidenschaftliche Anglerin*

eben ;-)


----------



## zokker (25. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Landesschau B-W; Sandra Klingert - leidenschaftliche Anglerin*

Sehr schöne Kameraarbeit. Die Location schön ausgewählt und in Szene gesetzt. Musik passend. 
Sandra hat ihren Job auch gut gemacht.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Landesschau B-W; Sandra Klingert - leidenschaftliche Anglerin*



zokker schrieb:


> Die Location schön ausgewählt und in Szene gesetzt.



Das ist eine der Topp Angelstellen in der Umgebung!
Gut erkennbar am Trampelpfad der dort hin führt.
Wahrscheinlich der (strömungsreiche!) Einlauf eines Altarms.
Die gute Stelle war jedenfalls das erste, was ich im Filmchen gesehen habe.
Die Lady fand ich weniger interessant!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Landesschau B-W; Sandra Klingert - leidenschaftliche Anglerin*

Wirklich ein netter Beitrag, der die darin erwähnte "Unhektik" gut rüberbringt.

Allerdings ein kleiner Tipp an die Dame: 

Bei Durchqueren von (dichtem) Gebüsch die Rute am besten immer andersrum tragen (= Spitze nach hinten) - sonst lebt die schöne Absolut evtl. nicht (mehr) lange.


----------



## Freehunter (26. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek: Landesschau B-W; Sandra Klingert - leidenschaftliche Anglerin*

Richtig PH, daß hab ich von Thomas gelernt!:vik:


----------

